# Pets wearing masks...huh?



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

My niece told me she saw a woman walking her dog and the dog was wearing its own mask.  

My Bella is an indoor cat, but even if she wasn't she would kill me if I tried to put a mask on her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2020)

My dog would pull one off.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

What's the thinking behind that then? If someone with the virus strokes a dog or cat, they leave the virus on its fur, which can then be picked up by the next person to stroke it. I haven't heard of animals actually catching it themselves.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 7, 2020)

Some people want their pets to do what they do I guess. I am against that when it comes to masks, clothing and hats.


----------



## win231 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ignorance = fear = stupidity.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What's the thinking behind that then? If someone with the virus strokes a dog or cat, they leave the virus on its fur, which can then be picked up by the next person to stroke it. I haven't heard of animals actually catching it themselves.


There have been reports of cats and a dog getting the virus from their humans.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Some people want their pets to do what they do I guess. I am against that when it comes to masks, clothing and hats.


My dog wear sweaters in the winter not to look like me but to be protected from the cold.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2020)

My plastic lawn flamingos are wearing masks.  Everyone in the neighborhood laughs at them.

I want to see someone put a mask on a cat without losing a couple of fingers.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

jujube said:


> My plastic lawn flamingos are wearing masks.  Everyone in the neighborhood laughs at them.
> 
> I want to see someone put a mask on a cat without losing a couple of fingers.


I don't think Kitty would go for it.  In fact, I'm sure of it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

jujube said:


> My plastic lawn flamingos are wearing masks.  Everyone in the neighborhood laughs at them.
> 
> I want to see someone put a mask on a cat without losing a couple of fingers.


Flamingoes with masks!  Too cute.

You're right about cats.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't really see the purpose in torturing an animal with a mask.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 8, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My niece told me she saw a woman walking her dog and the dog was wearing its own mask.



Maybe it was a fabric muzzle?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2020)

My dog would refuse to go outside if I ever put anything on his face!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My dog would refuse to go outside if I ever put anything on his face!


Why, would he feel embarrassed?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Why, would he feel embarrassed?



Probably ...lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

My dog's groomer has a great collection of stuffed dogs of all sizes on display. They're all wearing masks.


----------

